

Obama campaign strikes special deal with Google - calcachew
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0611/57084.html

======
protomyth
Regardless of party, this is just not a good thing to have one of the parties
up in arms about. Congressional investigations are not fun and it looks bad
when you are involved in a patent auction that the government get to screen
the bidders.

